# Is Talent important or Good Behaviour?



## The Conqueror (Aug 4, 2009)

Is Talent important or Good Behaviour ?
Which quality do you think is more essential and important?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> (offtopic) Forum warning (on behalf of busy Admins): This post is not related to TECHNOLOGY...will be closed very soon


Well, 99% of threads in Fight-Club are NOT related to tech,and those which are related actually lead to OS Wars.Where are Quality Posts?? Where is this world leading to?? I would think removing chit chat and fight club would be better option...

Coming back to topic, I think Good Behavior is more important


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 4, 2009)

Talent any day of the week for me.


----------



## als2 (Aug 4, 2009)

luck


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2009)

^^ +1000


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2009)

all the above luck is the most important.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Talent any day of the week for me.


Okay,so you've got Talent but if u lack good behavior surely you would face problems.For example, a boss in a company is extremely talented , but he has a bad behavior and attitude...So is he satisfied ? No,he may have fame,money and all but he may regret it later...Similary if a boss in a company is having a good behavior ,his employees would always honor him with dignity and respect instead of "Forced" respect....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

Good behavior won't earn you money boy.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2009)

(offtopic) LOL my post is deleted.......

Ontopic, I think, a lot of times u r taken grnated only for ur good beahavior, though u don't have "talent"...


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2009)

Talent + Good behaviour


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Behaviour + Talent
which the above post lacks


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2009)

^  

Both are necessary IMO.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread is gonna close too if you dont stop trolling


----------



## awww (Aug 5, 2009)

money wont buy you everything and anyone can become talented in anything with given time
you need to be a good human first to live your life well
so good behaviour is important for me


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2009)

ico said:


> ^
> 
> Both are necessary IMO.


As per the the given topic, you have to give higher priority to either of the two.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
While Talent may take you to the top ,its actually Good Behavior that maintains you at the top!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also, Humans can be talented at any given time.*Getting knowledge and being Talented is an easy job*.But it's actually Good Behavior thats sometime quite tough to achieve and maintain.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

need a bit of both. what is the use if guy has talent and uses f word in every sentence???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
that is why there is a technical interview and a HR interview

technical: tests talent
HR: tests behaviour and adaptability (apart from doing bargaining)


----------



## amitash (Aug 5, 2009)

need both of course...you wontearn anything if you have only good behaviour, then again, if you only have good talent and no manners, no one would ever hire u anyway..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2009)

the person who has talant has good behavier by default


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2009)

max_demon said:


> the person who has talant has good behavier by default



Not necessarily...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

And some people have neither  But they still have success.  
Money + Health + Family ---> That's important


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You have none?


Yup! 
Come on brother let's shake hands


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the third trait- Ability to see future. 
I can foresee that this thread is going to be closed any time.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2009)

I would have given +1 to luck

Talent is required ...but only 50%...
behavior...nobody cares
Luck...how u perform that particular day is most important


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't believe in Luck. You performance depends on your
preparation not on some theory created by lamers and weaklings called Luck.


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2009)

PC is more important.


----------



## cluby (Aug 6, 2009)

^

everything spoken so far is needed along with other things like attitude
but above all u need luck n brain to use what u got at right time to right people.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I don't believe in Luck. You performance depends on your
> preparation not on some theory created by lamers and weaklings called Luck.


luck is needed sometimes. Like getting the perfect project that you dreamt of.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2009)

Talent helps you earn money, while good behaviour helps you earn friends and respect. Its your call really as to which is more important. To me both are.


----------



## amitash (Aug 6, 2009)

as far as luck goes, its all a matter of probability....if you want  a good project, your probability of getting it depends on how hard you work...you work very well and really hard, then you have a high probability thaat you will get the projject...this others, who dont get it, view as "lucky"....I really understood the difference after playing poker.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2009)

one of my idiot frnd has cheated in is arts portfolio submission during the end of the year, basing on which the student is passed in to the second year....he made another guy do few of the drawings, as he was not gud in them....is it talent?


----------



## amitash (Aug 7, 2009)

^obviously not...no talent in arts...maybe in cheating


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 10, 2009)

i think firstly good behavior is very important after that talent comes into the play. 
for example if a person has talent but no good behavior then that person can`t earn money according to his or her talent or earning will be surely very low. And if a person has good behavior and talent then he she can earn proudly and everyone says that, that such person has  good behavior and talent too. And if a person has only good behavior then everybody knows him for his good behavior and he or she can get work only on his good behavior and after sometimes that person become talented.

So Good Behavior is the key for talent.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

Talent is more Important then Behavior
if u have the talent then obviously your behavior will be good 

people who dont agree with this
8/10 talented people will have good behavior


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> Talent is more Important then Behavior
> if u have the talent then obviously your behavior will be good



Not necessarily...

I can show you more bad people having talent than uou can show good people not having talent.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

So many people with truckloads of talent are the worst behaved. Dave Mustaine is just one among the numerous examples.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder why nobody still quoted this!

*"Character not brain will count at crucial moment"* - Albert Einstein

And I agree with him! 



vishalgmistry said:


> Talent is more Important then Behavior
> if u have the talent then obviously your behavior will be good
> 
> people who dont agree with this
> 8/10 talented people will have good behavior



And where are those statistics from!! 



rhitwick said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> I can show you more bad people having talent than uou can show good people not having talent.



eggxactly!



Techalomaniac said:


> So many people with truckloads of talent are the worst behaved. Dave Mustaine is just one among the numerous examples.



Good behaviour is almost no more in this world now


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

+1 to Einstein.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 12, 2009)

Good behavioural skills will help you grab opprtunities to use your talent.. Having just talent wont take you anywhere..Having good behavioural and interpersonal skills will put you in a position where you can develop your talent as you learn to benefit from the opprtunities..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Brain is like your cpu, good behavioural skills are like motherboard.. If you dont have a motherboard, it doesnt matter if you have a celeron or you have a corei7.. But if you have a reasonably good LGA775 motherboard, u will be able to use your processor inspite of how powerful or how weak it is.. did u get it?..

moral of the story is, you need good non technical skills to advance in life..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2009)

@ss licking (your seniors) , I have seen many ppl do that and its works ! . No wonder i am not my boss's fav.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 13, 2009)

one more example shoaib akhtar former pakistani cricket player. he has tanks full of talent but his short temper and bad behavious is the key for his degradation.


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 23, 2009)

Luck is the biggest thing I suppose.

I have a close friend whom I've known since class 5th. He is so much well mannered & nice. Plus, he's very talented. 

He prepares well for everything, every time.

But alas ! His luck doesn't support him. He always gets very less compared to his talent and preparation.

Same with my cousin. He's doing C.A. During each exam schedule, something bad happens, (mostly, someone seriously ill in family), which in turn affects his studies !

What more can you say about bad luck now ?!!


----------



## J.Smith (Nov 29, 2009)

Mixture of both along with luck will make you a winner!


----------



## manojh (Dec 10, 2009)

talent comes with good behaviour....so gud behaviouris needed.


----------



## lalam (Dec 10, 2009)

Talent is just a product of experience and good behavior does translate to good experience so i guess good behavior is more important.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> Is Talent important or Good Behaviour ?
> Which quality do you think is more essential and important?



in ur case both


----------



## remrow (Dec 10, 2009)

The person who has talent knows how to behave to different persons.
Good behavior is not necessity


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

remrow said:


> The person who has talent knows how to behave to different persons.
> Good behavior is not necessity


----------

